# Lekarze > Forum urologiczne >  Mętny mocz

## whyme

Czasami pojawia mi się mętny mocz  Czego może to być przyczyna?

----------


## Krzysztof

Przyczyn mętnego moczu może być wiele. Może nią być infekcja dróg moczowych, a także kamica nerkowa i inne choroby nerek. Zwykle mocz traci przejrzystość pod wpływem czasu, jednak rozumiem, że Twój mocz jest mętny już w momencie oddania. Czy pojawiają się inne objawy, takie jak ból lub pieczenie podczas oddawania moczu, częste oddawanie moczu, bóle w okolicy lędźwiowej? Ewentualnie obrzęki lub nadciśnienie? W pierwszej kolejności, jeśli nie występują inne niepokojące objawy proponuję zwiększyć ilość przyjmowanych płynów - tu może leżeć przyczyna problemu.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## whyme

Tak, boli mnie przy oddawaniu moczu. Byłem u trzech urologów i każdy stwierdził że nic mi nie jest. Pisałem tutaj również o tym. Ale ten problem to mam już kilka lat, a ten mętny mocz to chyba od roku jakoś. Pić piję nie mało.

----------


## Krzysztof

Witam
Trwający od kilku lat ból przy oddawaniu moczu nie jest zjawiskiem normalnym, gdzieś więc musi leżeć przyczyna. Warto byłoby zrobić badanie moczu, ocenić jego osad, wykonać badanie bakteriologiczne pod kątem obecności stanu zapalnego w drogach moczowych. Być może przyczyną bólu i mętnienia jest upośledzenie drożności cewki moczowej - domyślam się, że urolodzy badali Pana i nie wykryli przerostu ani zmian w gruczole krokowym ani w innych częściach układu moczowego. Rozumiem też, że przez pojęcie mętny mocz rozumie Pan utratę jego przejrzystości, a nie obecność krwi. Przyczyną bólu przy mikcji może być również trudne do zdiagnozowania niebakteryjne przewlekłe zapalenie stercza, w tym wypadku dolegliwości pacjentów łagodzi unikanie przechłodzenia, alkoholu, ostrych przypraw.
Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## whyme

Każdy stwierdził, że z prostatą jest wszystko ok. No niby w moim wieku (23) nie powinno być problemów z prostatą, ale mimo wszystko może to głupie ale obawiam się najgorszego :P

"Rozumiem też, że przez pojęcie mętny mocz rozumie Pan utratę jego przejrzystości, a nie obecność krwi."
Tak. Krwi nie ma. 
Żadne badanie moczu (a robiłem ich kilka) nic nie wykazało. A jakie można jeszcze zrobić badania?

----------


## Krzysztof

Jak słusznie Pan zauważył w tym wieku problemy z prostatą są rzadkością. Być może przyjmuje pan stale jakieś leki, które wywołują mętnienie moczu, przyczyna takiego stanu może też leżeć w spożyciem niektórych pokarmów, narażeniem na substancje chemiczne, chemikalia, farby, lakiery, również amfetaminę. Tego rodzaju dolegliwości mogą mieć związek również z urologicznymi problemami jeszcze z wieku dziecięcego. Gdzie dokładnie zlokalizowany jest ból? Czy jest to ból okolicy nerek (w tym wypadku wskazane byłoby badanie USG pod kątem kamicy), czy jest to ból w obrębie cewki moczowej? Czy strumień moczu nie jest przerywany, mocz przepływa bez problemu?

----------


## whyme

Leków nie przyjmuję żadnych. Z substancjami chemicznymi też kontaktu nie mam raczej.
Ból jest właśnie w okolicy prostaty i nie jest tak że to cały czas tak samo boli. Raz boli mnie raz bardziej, czasami wcale nie boli. Ogólnie to ból jest momencie gdy zaczynam oddawać mocz i jak kończę lub gdy wstrzymam oddawanie moczu na chwilę. Zazwyczaj nie mam problemów z oddaniem moczu, aczkolwiek czasami zdarza się że jakby trochę trudniej idzie. Od pewne czasu też mój mocz ma również dziwny zapach.

----------


## Krzysztof

Witam
Niewątpliwie jest Pan trudnym przypadkiem. W takim wypadku, jeśli żadne z badań moczu, w tym posiew, nie wykazały nieprawidłowości, dolegliwości bólowe lokalizują się w pobliżu prostaty, a urolodzy wyeliminowali przerost czy nowotworzenie w obrębie prostaty, podłoże dolegliwości może leżeć w tak zwanej prostatodynii, czyli postaci przewlekłego zapalenia gruczołu krokowego, o niejasnej przyczynie, polegającego na istnieniu zwiększonego oporu w cewce moczowej, do którego dochodzi w wyniku skurczu zwieracza zewnętrznego cewki, co może utrudniać przepływ moczu oraz sprawiać, że napływa do kanalików sterczowych, i drażniąc je powoduje dolegliwości bólowe przy jego oddawaniu. Jeśli tutaj, leży Pana problem, nie jest on łatwy do zlikwidowania, należy unikać dłuższego przebywania w pozycji siedzącej, przechłodzenia, a przede wszystkim stresów emocjonalnych, gdyż w nich przede wszystkim upatruje się przyczyny stanów zwiększonego napięcia w obrębie dna miednicy.
Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## whyme

Posiewu nie miałem chyba, nie wiem co to jest szczerze powiedziawszy. Nowotworzenie to rozumiem chodzi o nowotwór? Miałem tylko badanie USG i per rectum, a to chyba nie wystarczy na wyeliminowanie raka?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moze i temat stary ale az mnie kusi zeby napisac ze mam tak samo jak Ty i to od kilkunastu lat. Tez robilam wszystkie badania, nawet cystografie. Kazdy urolog i ginekolog mowil mi ze nic mi nie jest. Jedna kobieta nawet powiedziala mi ze mi sie "wydaje" ze mnie boli  :Big Grin:  a inna z kolei ze to przez stres i taki juz moj urok. Ale dla mnie to dalej jest niezrozumiale. Przepisano mi kiedys taki lek nefrecil - po nim wszystko przeszlo. Do czasu az przestali go produkowac po pol roku bole wrocily i mecze sie z tym do dzis.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czasami pojawia mi się mętny mocz  Czego może to być przyczyna?


 Faktycznie trwający od kilku lat ból przy oddawaniu moczu nie jest zjawiskiem normalnym, gdzieś więc musi leżeć przyczyna. Warto byłoby zrobić badanie moczu, ocenić jego osad, wykonać badanie bakteriologiczne pod kątem obecności stanu zapalnego w drogach moczowych.  Być może przyczyną bólu i mętnienia jest upośledzenie drożności cewki moczowej - domyślam się, że urolodzy badali Pana i nie wykryli przerostu ani zmian w gruczole krokowym ani w innych częściach układu moczowego. Rozumiem też, że przez pojęcie mętny mocz rozumie Pan utratę jego przejrzystości, a nie obecność krwi. Przyczyną bólu przy mikcji może być również trudne do zdiagnozowania niebakteryjne przewlekłe zapalenie stercza, w tym wypadku dolegliwości pacjentów łagodzi unikanie przechłodzenia, alkoholu, ostrych przypraw.

----------


## barkon

mam podobny problem i badania niczego nie wykryły
mam mętny mocz rano i tylko na samym początku gdy go oddaje
moze zabrzmi to dziwnie ale zacząłem sikać do szklanki by sie temu przyjrzeć
i co sie okazuje.
zaraz po oddaniu moczu jest on mętny ale po chwili może trwa to 5 min na dnie szklanki zaczyna osadzać sie biały osad 
a mocz robi sie klarowny.
gdy zamieszam mocz to znowu robi sie mętny i po jakimś czasie poraz kolejny na dnie szklanki osadza sie osad
bolą mnie nerki w pachwinie czuje ciągły ucisk. dodał bym kilka zdjęć ale nie wiem jak to zrobić i czy sie da
prosze o jaką kolwiek pomoc, trwa to dość długo

----------


## FFFFFFFs34

sikać do szklanicy...co za dewiant!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

bardzo inteligentna odpowiedz po 3 latach ...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

U mnie mętny mocz pojawia się po "nadużywaniu"masturbacji 
Pojawia się wtedy ból przy ujściu cewki moczowej i oddaje mocz na raty. Trwa to dobre 30-40 minut, i po wielokrotnym wymuszeniu oddawania moczu, problem ustępuje i wszystko wraca do normy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No nic dziwnego pewnie wprowadziłeś sobie jakaś bakterie i masz stan zapalny....
Ja chodzę do urologa w Łodzi na Tatrzańską.  Bardzo dobry specjalista . Bardzo pomógł mi z moimi problemami z prostatą.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja miałam taki mocz jak miałam zapalenie pęcherza. Nie było w tym nic  dziwnego  żeby to nie było kolejne zapalenie w tym roku.  Dostałam skierowanie do urologa ale zapisałam się prywatnie do gabinetu doktora Marka Góreckiego z Wrocławia na ulicę Kaszubską. Zostało włączone leczenie i  odpowiednie badanie. Okazało się,  że mam szczawiany wapnia  w moczu a nie leczone mogą prowadzić do kamicy nerkowej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak ktoś ma tendencję do mętnego moczu, bakterii czy infekcji to trzeba się zapisać lub poprosić o skierowanie do urologa.  Ja miałam okazje chodzić do urologa ale prywatnie do gabinetu  we Wrocławiu Na długosza 4 . Trafiłam na bardzo dobrego specjalistę Pana Marka Góreckiego.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Znam tego lekarza ale ja chodziłam na kaszubska we Wroclawiu -bardzo dobry specjalista, który wyleczyłmnie z nawracających problemów z pęcherzem  i dzięki leczeniu uniknęła kamicy nerkowej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja mętny mocz jak miałam bakterie w moczu i w porę poszłam do urologa i mi tą bakterię trwale wyleczył.  Poszłam do urologa prywatnie do urologa w Łodzi do Pan Piotra Kowalskiego. Teraz w rok po leczeniu nie mam żadnych bakterii - muszę  trzymać odpowiednią  dietę i pić dużo  wody.

----------

